# D3monic's super build thread



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

As very few may be aware I have bought approval from the wife for another Rack in my man cave. Trust me she doesnt come cheap! 

This involved moving my computer desk up to our bedroom and completly re organizing my existing rack to make everything more conveinent. 

I have been sitting on several empty tanks for a few weeks now and finally got around to starting the builds. I wasnt thinking and did one tank instead of both at the same time. 

This one is a 12x12x18 for the top shelf of my origional rack. Will be sitting next to my Vanzolinii and escudo tanks and will complete my builds for this rack.

First things first. 

Drilling

I didn't have any plumbers putty but Playdo works just as well 










As always start at a angle until the bit begins to bite. Be sure to fill the makeshift resivour with water to keep the bit cool.










Since I had a spare tank I was a little careless and drilled at full speed until through. Took around 1-2 minutes.










Installed the 1/2" bulkhead


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Fruit fly proofing

Now as we all know one of our spouses biggest problems is rouge FF's crawling on them.

No matter what we do some will escape, its inevitable.

But I still try to minimize it.

First step remove the inside vent, on zoomed's this is one of the easiest escape points for even the largest ff's










I used a ultra fine metal mesh, don't ask me where I got it I don't remember. I ordered it quite a few months. I think Philsuma may have originally gave me the link but don't quote me. 










Cut a piece to fit and glue in place. I used a hot glue gun and worked really well. 










I tried putting a piece of airline tubing to seal the door but it was already a tight fit and I couldn't get the door closed. Realistically I should probably seal the top better as the stock screen top has pretty big holes but I lazy so no


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Background

I did not plan on doing an elaborate background on this tank. Still not sure what is going in it but most likely just a Varadero froglet growout tank. 

First time I have used one of the fabricated bark backgrounds. Siliconed it into place.










Next step some Great stuffing.









I had to cut short carving it as my wife was sleeping and the kids where fussing and bugging me to play with them.










My least favorite part, covering the greatstuff with GE II silicone. Once covered with silicone I pack ECO earth substrate into it.



















The finished product for now until it dries. Later tonight I will blow off the loose substrate and allow the tank to fully dry until tomorrow night before I start filling in substrate and ect.










Stay tuned for the continuation of this build and the others when I finally get my tax return.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking good! Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, first of many builds.

Looking at around 6 more after tax return gets here.


----------



## smilin-buddha (Feb 10, 2011)

Very cool looking


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Got it 98% complete, just need to do a moss slurry



















Top left Vanzos, top middle Escudo, Top right new empty tank

Bottom left Varaderos, bottom right C. Valley imis. 

Seeded with Tropical, pink and black springtails and a boatload of dwarf white isopods.










couldnt think of anything to really affix the plants to the cork board so I used staples until the roots take hold.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Speechless! Let me know how the moss slurry works out, I'm interesting in trying it out.

Where did you order the microfauna? Or do you culture yourself?


----------



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice setup you have.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I believe you may have gotten the stainless steel mesh from Mcmaster-Carr (mcmaster.com). I use the Strainer-Grade Woven Wire Cloth, 304 Stainless
Steel, 120 X 108 Mesh, .0035" Wire Diameter, 12" X 60" Sheet, part number 9241T3.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I believe you are correct Zack now that I think about it.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Good job man. Clearly not a rookie! Keep up the good work and look forward to seeing the evolution.


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Mike, looks great! Are you worried about the staples rusting out or the greatstuff leaching from the holes?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I am sure the staples will rust, hopefully by then the clippings have started to take root and I can pull them. I was just making due with something around the house. Not sure what you mean about the GS..its foam all the way through, won't be leaching out any holes. I transfered the remaining froglets from my sterilite container into the new viv. I am really starting to believe that either something in the plastic or just the type of conditions keeps the froglets from growing at a decent pace. The C.Valley froglet I left in viv is pretty much the same size as his parents while the Varadero froglets in the container are still around the 2mo range when they got to be almost four months by now. Could be temps too I guess. I am sure the container was a lot cooler than my vivs. Either way thats why I made a growout viv instead of the cheap containers.

Speaking of which, how are the froglets doing?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

They probably don't feed at normal rates in a sterilite container like they would do in a viv either. One is more natural conditions, while the other is a container with leaf litter and clippings. I bet they start to grow much faster in the grow out viv once they settle in....My guess anyway.


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

So I take it that this is a drain that you use to pick up excess water from your misting system? Where did you get the strainer part and bulkhead fittings? Also jus what do you use in the bottom as substrate, Hydoton?
Very interesting build, I like how simple you have kept it and it still looks well done. Jon


D3monic said:


> First things first.
> 
> Drilling
> 
> ...


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Vagabond324 said:


> So I take it that this is a drain that you use to pick up excess water from your misting system? Where did you get the strainer part and bulkhead fittings? Also jus what do you use in the bottom as substrate, Hydoton?
> Very interesting build, I like how simple you have kept it and it still looks well done. Jon


Thanks, Yes the drainline is to keep teh water level constant. The bulkhead and strainer I got from Plumbing Supplies - Glass-Holes.com dope aquarium stuff

the portion that stays wet is just pea gravel, layer of screen ontop of that then a mix of ground peatmoss, coco fiber, eco earth and oakleaves. I didnt have any charcoal to mix in with it.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Arpeggio said:


> Speechless! Let me know how the moss slurry works out, I'm interesting in trying it out.
> 
> Where did you order the microfauna? Or do you culture yourself?


I was wondering about this myself.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

The Microfauna I have been culturing for the past year.


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Great looking vivs!


----------



## DartAsylum (Feb 17, 2011)

very nice! love your tanks.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks,

I am still going back and forth on what kind and size of tanks to get. I would really love to get all protean tanks but don't have the patience to wait two months for them. I would like to get this started asap. Tax return should be here any day now. 

One idea I am toying with is picking up two 36x18x24 and a 18x18x24 for the middle shelves. Then I can just swap one of my existing 18x18x24's with a 36 that way the shelf layouts coordinate. Bassically one 36 and one 18x24 on each middle shelf. 

Now the top shelf is the one I am most conflicted on. Not sure if I should do 4 zoomed 12x12x18's or if there is a better option. Will 4 fit right? Another option is 10 verts but I don't like how narrow they are. Not to mention the depth on either tank. I would prefere if I could find something closer to what protean offers like the 11.25″ x 17″ x 18″ would make best use of the space...

Any Ideas on that short of trying to make them myself? Is there a manufacturer that I am missing that constructs the perfect tank for this?

Does a 10 gal vert kit fit a 15 gal or are they taller?

I could go on and on.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey Mike,

Are you going to be going to the Wheaton show tomorrow? If so, stop by and we can talk Exo Terras and racks (I've messed with these a LOT).


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

You can use a 10 gallon vert kit on a 15 high. They have the same width and length. 20" by 10"


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Are you going to be going to the Wheaton show tomorrow? If so, stop by and we can talk Exo Terras and racks (I've messed with these a LOT).


Thanks but no, probably will make the next show though. Still waiting on this darn tax return. I need to pick up a boat load of stuff from Josh's. Everything from ff media to delicups, film cans, charcoal ect.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet, Score! Found some exo 24x18x24s online for $180 and free shipping from a reputable supplier. My local pet shops wanted $250 for them. 

At least this way if they arrive broken I know I will get replacements without a hassle.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice pick up....Nice size vivs.


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

What rack are you using? Also, where did you originally get the microfauna that you are using.. namely the colored springtails?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

The 48"18"72" bakers style rack from Menards. Usually around $75. Most of my microfauna I found at a local show. I got the black springs from Froggymike when he came by to pick up some Varadero's and I don't remember off the top of my head where I got the pink. May of been at a show. 

Not sure what will go in the larger exo terras. I will move my varadero tank to the new rack and put one of the big tanks next to it and the other big one on the other rack evening the shelf space out better. 

I will probably put the benedicta in one of the bigger tanks and not sure about the other. I would say darklands or some other pumilio but Neither my San Cristobals or my Escudo really utilize their vertical space efficiently like a thumb would.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have an idea,

Either make your own or buy 4 10 or 20 gallon vert kits. make one row with 4 verts thak you could put any thumb you want and plus you save money.  I might do 20g's because you could put pums in them. 

Just my suggestion. But that is what I amgoing to do in the future.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Finally picked up a rack today. $65 at Menards. Looks really barren atm. Just need to get my federal return so I can stock it with tanks. One 24x18x24 and the varadero tank are being shifted to the new rack and another 24x18x24 on the old rack. 


no, the rack on the right is not leaning its an optical illusion (I double checked)










To my wifes dismay I decided to experiment with making a moss slurry to see how well it works before I put it in a bunch of vivs. 










I choose beer over yogurt because I don't mind the smell of beer vs rotten yogurt 

I only had a handfull live moss, mostly live spagnum and a few unknowns growing in my San Cristobal viv. If this happens to work I can use this moss in my future slurry. Its hard to tell but theres some cork bark in there too just incase I am able to get it to work it would be nice to relocate it to a tank.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I forgot I had a few packs of kyoto moss spores so I sprinkled some on half the experiment to see if it would yield any results.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

It will be interesting to see if the Kyoto moss does well. I really like the way it looks, but I've heard mixed reviews about it in vivariums. I hope it does well. If it works for you, I might be tempted to try it out. Let me know as soon as you see it sprout!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice job, can't wait to see if you get any moss growth.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, me too. 

I have been a busy boy. My tax return cleared the account a little after 1am. I was up until 4am shopping. 

First rays- their version of hydroton, some net pots, 3 20x24 sheets of EpiWeb

Glass-holes- 5 1/2" bulkhead and strainer assemblies.

Air water Ice- new filters for my RO and two replacement filter sumps since they froze and broke the otherday.

Mistking- 6 single nozzles, 4 double nozzles, a bunch of different fittings and tubing.

Picked up another 12x12x18 zoomed. I still need two more and two large exo's I am picking up at the wheaton show next saturday.

I still need lights, stopped at homedepot today and picked up a basket of hoya and a few tubes of silicone but their light selection sucked. I will probably hit lowes tomorrow for 4-5 48" double bulb fixtures and a arse load of thier cheap glass. 

as for now.....off to the casino!


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Mike - I have read in a few places that the Kyoto does really well when you mist it with rice water and not normal water. I'm planing on doing this with mine.... when it gets here. I would think it would also work well with other mosses. If you don't know how to make it just google it. Recipes come up. Just a suggestion.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Slight change in plans, Instead of doing the top shelf all 12x12x18's I have decided to go with a 24x18x18 and a 18 cube exo terra. 

This way I have more space in the tanks to work with and so do the frogs. Undecided who will get the bigger of the two tanks, I am thinking retics in the 18 cube and a pum species or something in the 24"

I spent some time staring into my existing 12x12x18 and I felt that that size was just not appropriate for any adult thumbs.

Unfortunatly this leaves me with two zoomed tanks hmmm what to do with those.....


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

maybe you can get some fants and summersi. two 0f my fav frogs.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Went to the Wheaton show today and picked up some frogs and supplies

First the crap you guys don't care about, 5gal bucket of ff media, 24x28x24 exo, 18 cube exo, 24x18x18 exo, lazer temp gun and ect. 

Chris Miller had his booth set up and some frogs waiting for me. Also picked up a few cool broms. 

Trio of benedicta, I can see why people call these red headed rockets. These things where bouncing all over the place lightning quick.










probable pair of Uakarii. I actually had to flip a coin between these and Tarapoto. Both have been on my wanted list for a while.



















The broms




























I got a few of these, absolutly stellar growth pattern.





















Unfortunatly my order for epiweb from firstrays got sent to the wrong city somehow....will completly delay getting these vivs built.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I do believe these have all ready become my new favorite in the collection.

Ranitomeya Reticulata










The white foot























































Yes the red is that bold, I am in love <3

All I got to say is Thanks You to who ever backed out of these making them available. Your a Knuckle head but thank you


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome new additions. I really think we have a very similar taste . I didn't know you were going to Wheaton until yesterday (a little bird told me). It would have been nice meet there.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, bens and retics... my two favorite frogs... I'm drooling


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, the uakarii are rather stunning in person as well. The colors just dont pop in pics like they do in person. Almost like they are luminescent.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Great new frogs! Jealous of all the viv's though 
I had never seen a uakarii until I was looking through pics this past week- beautiful frogs!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Finally got a few of my orders in today!

Ghost wood from save on crafts










I had to relocate my PC up to the bedroom to make room for the new rack. Ordered a laptop to use while I am chilling in the den. Didn't realize just how BIG a 17.3" Monitor is! That tiny thing sitting on it is my cell phone!










Got some awesome broms in today from bricespice. I especially love the large on and the one with splashes of yellow on it 

I got them chilling in the tadpole bin until the tanks are done.










Drilled the three tanks that I currently have. Of course using playdo since thats whats handy 



















Bulkheads and strainers from www.glassholes.com installed










And now its a waiting game. My replacement order from Firstrays will hopefully be here tomorrow so I can start putting these bad boys together!
No sign of my misting nozzles. Don't remember if canadian post sent me tracking info or not but I could not find a email on it. 

Unrelated but this poor lady sure could use a man.










Thats it for today...off to bed


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Woo hoo, wife just called to tell me my epiweb and stuff showed up from Firstrays!


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

What size hole is needed for those bulk heads? I just ordered a 5/8" glass bit and was hoping they were the same size. 

As always,great builds!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I use a half inch bulkhead, 5/8 won't work. I use the following drill bit. Has drilled 7 tanks so far without cracking the glass and as far as I can tell teh bit has not dulled 1 1/8 Diamond Coated Holesaw - Glass-Holes.com dope aquarium stuff

not sure what size bulkhead would work with a 5/8 hole.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I think I am going to do a clay background on the 18 cube, just how wet do I need to keep the clay in order to keep it from falling off the walls of the tank and killing my frogs. I usually mist once to twice a day for 10-15 seconds.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Don't need to be to wet at all, if you start out with it a consistency of modeling clay it should be fine and will stick to the glass. That misting program sounds fine once biofilm starts and ground cover starts to grow it will lessen any chance of it falling...The key is not starting off with it to wet. I added sphag, coco fiber(eco earth), calci-sand and some kinda moss. I think I misted way to much starting out as mine has slumped in a few places over the last few months with misting.....Can't wait to see it.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

do I need to add the calci sand? I thought they got the calcium from the clay.....I should do more research I guess. I can't start that one until tomorrow. My wife just called and said they didn't have the dr elseys ultra brand only one that was scented. I will have to do some running around tomorrow.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

No you don't need to add it I did cause I wasn't sure if the Dr.E was Cal bentonite.....


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Clay question, once the background is in can I plant right away? I am assuming so since it always stays moist and workable it will be no different today than a year from now minus root systems.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

D3monic said:


> Clay question, once the background is in can I plant right away? I am assuming so since it always stays moist and workable it will be no different today than a year from now minus root systems.


I personally let it sit for a few days after I spray it with aquarium water right when it is set up, which I believe gets a good biofilm going before you start messing with it. I've known of people that have just planted right away which worked fine, but I like to be a little more careful I guess.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Tanks are finished and partially planted. Please Pm me for picture link.


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

If you ever want, since we live so close, maybe we could try out building a few tanks from start to finish. I know of a glass guy. Also, I was entertaining the idea of using particle board/pvc to build a tank. Just to try it out. 

The veradero's are all good. I have one runt out of the 3 who's stayed small. Other than that, just finished building the ultimate rack system. Although, I still need to finish up the tanks that are built to fit in, and installing the misting system of course. I'll post some pics when its done. I'm trying to figure out whether or not to stain it, how I'm going to run the drainage system, and where to get some damn lock line or other alternative that will fit my nozzle fittings. If you have any ideas let me know. Hope all is well, and if you come across an extra male veradero, let me know. I'm feeling like I have 1.2 or 0.3. 

Another thing, I have intermedius coming out of my ears, as well as some odds and ends around the house that I could part with. Therefore, I was going to grab a table at wheaton one week to sell some stuff. If you wanted to bring some stuff that would be cool. I also have 2 other possible people who might bring some stuff.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Damn Mike! you sure are expanding!! but what a great way to stimulate the economy

so what frogs are you keeping? and where did you get the retics from?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

1/4" bulkhead unions

I believe those use a 5/8" hole.

s


chinoanoah said:


> What size hole is needed for those bulk heads? I just ordered a 5/8" glass bit and was hoping they were the same size.
> 
> As always,great builds!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

mattolsen said:


> If you ever want, since we live so close, maybe we could try out building a few tanks from start to finish. I know of a glass guy. Also, I was entertaining the idea of using particle board/pvc to build a tank. Just to try it out.
> 
> The veradero's are all good. I have one runt out of the 3 who's stayed small. Other than that, just finished building the ultimate rack system. Although, I still need to finish up the tanks that are built to fit in, and installing the misting system of course. I'll post some pics when its done. I'm trying to figure out whether or not to stain it, how I'm going to run the drainage system, and where to get some damn lock line or other alternative that will fit my nozzle fittings. If you have any ideas let me know. Hope all is well, and if you come across an extra male veradero, let me know. I'm feeling like I have 1.2 or 0.3.
> 
> Another thing, I have intermedius coming out of my ears, as well as some odds and ends around the house that I could part with. Therefore, I was going to grab a table at wheaton one week to sell some stuff. If you wanted to bring some stuff that would be cool. I also have 2 other possible people who might bring some stuff.


sounds cool, I might have to wait a little bit to build another tank until the sticker shock wears off my wife. I am contemplaiting building a tank for Mints in teh play room. They are big enough the kids could easily spot them. It will be a while before I have more Varderos available. I am thinking about doing hold backs on them until they are sub adults instead of selling them around 2-3 months. Or atleast until they are best guess sexable. I will keep an eye out for a male though.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Topete said:


> Damn Mike! you sure are expanding!! but what a great way to stimulate the economy
> 
> so what frogs are you keeping? and where did you get the retics from?


I got the Retics, benedicta and Uakarii off of Chris Miller. 

In addition to those I am keeping Varadero, Vanzolinii, Escudo, San Cristobal and C. Valley Imis.


----------

